# 2012 Chevy Sonic hatch build



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

What's up everyone. New here. I thought to share the build that I'm undergoing right now. I have a 1.4L turbo Chevy Sonic. Even though it's an LTZ, the stock stereo is pretty gutless.










So I finally decided to do some research on replacing the whole thing. This will be my FIRST complete system install. In the past I've only added subwoofers and head unit. Nothing I can't handle though. 

The gear:

Headunit - Pioneer DEH-80PRS

Speakers - JBL P660C (two way comps)

Subwoofer - JL Audio CP110-W0v3 Ported BassWedge

Amp - NVX JAD900.5 (5 channel)

As you can see, I am going for an active setup. Glad I am because these crossovers are HUGE. I don't have to worry about a spot for those in my little car.

Day One
**Wired the leads for the power to the amp, and remote wire
**Wired remote bass control
**Shielded RCAs
**Re-run new 16 gauge speaker wire to tweeters and woofers.

What a day... a bit sore, but worth it. I can't wait to hear what this all amounts to. Here's a few pictures of my progress.





























I will continue to update the thread as I progress through.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

nice start! keep the pics coming!


----------



## phxdemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice work. It looks like you could fit some deep midbasses in those doors.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice start, a few tips:

When you pull out the radio like, put a towel or something else down to protect the plastic trim in your car and the faceplate of the radio... With the newer cars, the plastics can get scratched easily
If you can, have the Dynamat logos go the same way (just a OCD pet peeve of mine).


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

OldOneEye said:


> Nice start, a few tips:
> 
> When you pull out the radio like, put a towel or something else down to protect the plastic trim in your car and the faceplate of the radio... With the newer cars, the plastics can get scratched easily
> If you can, have the Dynamat logos go the same way (just a OCD pet peeve of mine).


Thanks! That's not the radio. It's the climate controls.

The Dynamat was installed by a shop. I get your OCD though.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

How do you like that sonic? I'm looking for a compact econo box and the sonic is on my list. Where are you going to install the amp?


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

jel847 said:


> How do you like that sonic? I'm looking for a compact econo box and the sonic is on my list. Where are you going to install the amp?


The Sonic is perfect for me. The 1.4T 4 cyl gets 40mpg on the highway at about 60-65 mph.

I installed the amp attached to the underbelly of the false floor. I should have some pics up soon. I'm still cleaning up some of the wiring and adding some deadening material to the hatch area.


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright, here are my finished pics. I'll velcro strap the cables another day and make them look pretty.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

looks good!

but more importantly, how does it sound?!


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> looks good!
> 
> but more importantly, how does it sound?!


I made another thread asking questions on the NVX amp and this head unit combo. Max volume goes to 62, but for my ears/taste I need to crank this system to at least 35-40 when using any source but AUX. I'm not quite sure, but I expected my ears to not be able to handle the components at this level with this much power to them.

That being said... I think the sound is absolutely IN-CREDIBLE. I would rate it a 9/10 easily. The AutoTA has the speakers further out in inches than they really are, but the sound is better with AutoTA than my manual distance settings. I'm new to active setups, so there might be an explanation here.

The components are crystal clear and the highs are warm enough for my liking. I can't stand harsh tweeters and these JBLs fit the bill.

I would say this amp has slightly more than enough power for everything here. I would also say that these JBLs act like they can handle way more than I can provide right now, which is 150x4 @ 2ohms.


----------



## Sonic. (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking good bro.


----------



## phxdemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks good. I like that that slim box doesn't ruin the practicality of the hatch.


----------



## phxdemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Does that cargo cover rattle when the bass hits though?


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

phxdemon said:


> Does that cargo cover rattle when the bass hits though?


Nope. Not before or after the sound deadening.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job! Nice install and a cool little car.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

mister2d said:


> I made another thread asking questions on the NVX amp and this head unit combo. Max volume goes to 62, but for my ears/taste I need to crank this system to at least 35-40 when using any source but AUX. I'm not quite sure, but I expected my ears to not be able to handle the components at this level with this much power to them.
> 
> That being said... I think the sound is absolutely IN-CREDIBLE. I would rate it a 9/10 easily. The AutoTA has the speakers further out in inches than they really are, but the sound is better with AutoTA than my manual distance settings. I'm new to active setups, so there might be an explanation here.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure that much like the P99, the 80PRS does not clip.

With this being the case, set your gains so that you can utilize your entire volume scale.

You amp gains should be set so that they are just before clipping levels at max volume, or just before the speakers limits at max volume. Whichever comes first.

(this is assuming the headunit does not clip)


make sure to utilize your L/R eq, T/A, preout levels, etc to really dial in the sound. Don't be afraid to manual tweak after the autotune. The autotune is simply a stepping stone is all.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Man nice work, thanks for sharing!!




OldOneEye said:


> If you can, have the Dynamat logos go the same way (just a OCD pet peeve of mine).


That comment and or action just seems so stupid, but I recently found myself recutting a piece of xtreme cause the logo was upside down. At the time I was like how stupid is this for me to waste a piece of xtreme cause the logo was upside down?It's behind a panel but it wouldn't look good for the install pic. Lol. OCD is a costly and time consuming disease. Just glad wrinkled dynamat doesn't bother me too bad. :laugh:


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> I'm pretty sure that much like the P99, the 80PRS does not clip.
> 
> With this being the case, set your gains so that you can utilize your entire volume scale.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did all that you mentioned. Gains are set right before 6V too. I'm going to try and forget about for awhile while I get more accustomed to it. Really the volume controls are the worst.


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> I'm pretty sure that much like the P99, the 80PRS does not clip.
> 
> With this being the case, set your gains so that you can utilize your entire volume scale.
> 
> ...


For example, this is how my amp is set. It is very baffling.


----------



## mister2d (Mar 7, 2013)

UPDATE

After learning more about a proper car install I remounted the amp so that it is right side up. Instead of it being mounted on the underside of the top false floor, it is now mounted right side up on the bottom false floor.

Also I improperly mounted the fuse and holder in the hatch area. It should have been 18 inches from the battery. It's not relocated.

The NVX is being returned for warranty repair. Channels 1&2 work intermittently. On a cold start you hear nothing. After 5 minutes of so it suddenly turns on.

A Soundstream Ref5.1000 is now in its place PERMENANTLY.

The cabling up is cleaned up again. Everything is all nice and tidy underneath where the spare tire is, although not shown in the pic below. Thank goodness for velcro wire ties.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work! I really like that new Soundstream amp too.


----------

